# lagging, less responsive body parts



## Rip (Nov 23, 2012)

We all have our favorite body part that responds better than the others. Then, there that one body part that just. Never responded the way we would have liked it to. 
Mine is quads.  Mine are pretty strong buy they just never developed the way I would have liked them to. 
My shoulders have always been my best body part. They're pretty thick with great separation between the 3 heads. 
I've been doing leg presses with
Five 45lb plates / side for 20 reps heads. 
Six 45lb plates / side for 20 rep
Seven 45lb plates / side for 20 reps

Leg extension
3 sets
120lbs. X 20reps

Lying Leg curls
90lbs. X 20 reps

My calfs. Are already built up enough, probably from a combo. Of genetics and playing drums all my life

So what can I do? Legs twice / week, maybe?


----------



## Rip (Nov 23, 2012)

BTW If I could still edit, I could remove the typos. 
I don't know what happened to my editing options


----------



## Georgia (Nov 23, 2012)

I would do legs early in the week...maybe Monday (your squats, extensions, curls). Then the latter part of the week do your front squats/leg presses/leg extensions to really pound those quads.

Hitting them twice a week will bring them out twice as fast. Make sure you separate the days by minimum 2 days of rest


----------



## pirovoliko (Nov 23, 2012)

Without knowing anything about you or your training history, before you consider a second day for legs, I think you need to beef up your leg routine a bit.  I dont see any squats or lunges...My legs started growing big time when I said screw it and started bombing them to the point I could barely walk out of the gym.  But thats just me...thats what it took for my legs to grow.  And beleive me once a week is plenty...


----------



## Jada (Nov 24, 2012)

Have u ever tried doing low reps with heavy weight like 3 sets 6-8 reps. I find ur rep a little to high, try to mix things up, every since I've been doing Live2train mass training I've gotten great growth. U could probably give it a try .


----------



## Rip (Nov 24, 2012)

Thanks, sounds like some great suggestions. I'm going to try that.
Currently, I'm doing chest on1st day, Legs on 2nd day, Back on 3rd day, shoulders 4th day, Bi's and Tri's on 5th day. I used to do 425 lb sqats, but I didn't want to stress my back aymore. How about hack sqats or Smith machine squats?



Georgia said:


> I would do legs early in the week...maybe Monday (your squats, extensions, curls). Then the latter part of the week do your front squats/leg presses/leg extensions to really pound those quads.
> 
> Hitting them twice a week will bring them out twice as fast. Make sure you separate the days by minimum 2 days of rest


----------



## Rip (Nov 24, 2012)

Yeah, I have done pyramids in the past. There has been a lot of talk about how legs respond better to higher reps in the 15-20 range. The only part I might want to develop more is the teardrop. I really want the separation. I have it everywhere else. 

_


Georgia said:


> I would do legs early in the week...maybe Monday (your squats, extensions, curls). Then the latter part of the week do your front squats/leg presses/leg extensions to really pound those quads.
> 
> Hitting them twice a week will bring them out twice as fast. Make sure you separate the days by minimum 2 days of rest


----------



## Georgia (Nov 24, 2012)

Leg mass is earned through heavy weight, low reps.

You should do your smith machines squats heavy. Front squats on the smith in high reps. Do leg presses heavy. Hack squat low weight high rep. Leg extensions do many reps and low weight. 

This will make your legs grow mass but the exercises that target the quads the most (hack, front squat, extensions) will be subjected to high reps which adds the shape. 

I would pyramid. I always go light, a little heavier, a little heavier...up until really heavy...then go back down. Usually do 5-7 sets where the middle set is the heaviest then go back down.

Just try something different week to week till you find what works for you and something you enjoy. If you don't enjoy it you won't stick with it.


----------



## pirovoliko (Nov 24, 2012)

^^^^^Great point and very true about liking your leg routine in particular...I find it helps tremendously also


----------



## FreeBirdSam (Nov 24, 2012)

Any lagging BODY PART Ive ever had .. was due to a LAGGING EXERCISE.     When you find an exercise that you can blast away at every week and add weight on the bar or machine EVERY WEEK, that body part will be forced to grow (assuming you're in a caloric surplus and well hydrated)    No need to over complicate the situation.   Stronger muscle=bigger muscle.

for me its always been heavy back squats and lying leg curls immediately following.


----------



## Hollywood72 (Nov 24, 2012)

I've got the same issue with biceps. I added twenty pounds to my bb curls and weight to all the other stations and still didn't get sore. I think I'm going to go low weight and rip the shit out of it next time.


----------



## Rip (Nov 24, 2012)

Thanks for that plan Georgia. It sounds like it's worth a try. 
I'm more concerned with quads and the shape. 
My leg presses are pretty heavy, I guess. 7 plates per side. 
That's 630lbs, not counting the weight of the sled. 
I'll increase it and go down to lower reps. 
I can do 20 reps with about 5 plates on the hack squat too. I go all the way down. 
I'll have to figure out how much I can do at around 8 reps,
Thanks


----------



## theminister (Nov 24, 2012)

I dont fancy legs twice a week.... ouch


----------



## 63Vette (Nov 24, 2012)

pirovoliko said:


> Without knowing anything about you or your training history, before you consider a second day for legs, I think you need to beef up your leg routine a bit.  *I dont see any squats or lunges...*My legs started growing big time when I said screw it and started bombing them to the point I could barely walk out of the gym.  But thats just me...thats what it took for my legs to grow.  And beleive me once a week is plenty...




^^^^^^^^^ THIS ^^^^^^^^^^

Respect,
Vette


----------



## DF (Nov 24, 2012)

Do you have a chronic low back issue?  I would say that some type of squat is pretty essential.  There are ways to put squats in without going real heavy.  You can try slowing the reps down or doing some strip sets ect...


----------



## dk8594 (Nov 24, 2012)

Screw working those lagging body parts.  Pec and calf implants are looking more realistic each and every day;-)


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 24, 2012)

Georgia said:


> Leg mass is earned through heavy weight, low reps.
> 
> You should do your smith machines squats heavy. Front squats on the smith in high reps. Do leg presses heavy. Hack squat low weight high rep. Leg extensions do many reps and low weight.
> 
> ...



Omg I agree with Georgia...

Your rep range is too high Rip. Everyone is different of course, but my legs didn't start growing until I started powerlifting. And boy did they grow!

Very heavy weight, 3 to 5 reps and plenty of heavy singles. But do a lot of sets. 

Also, don't try and build your quads one quad muscle at a time, and don't try and build your quads separate from your hams.  Think instead about training your thighs as a whole to move maximum weight.


----------



## ripped_one (Nov 24, 2012)

Legs can take a lot of training.  They adapt quick and learn to recover really fast.

Bomb the shit out them with high reps, drop sets, super sets, and see what happens.  They will grow.

Also stay away from running as it can really kill leg size and shape.  Cycling on the other hand can actually develop them further.

That's about all I know abut legs...


----------



## Rip (Nov 24, 2012)

No. Though, I had an issue with the Pyriformis for a while, up until about a month ago. 
Boy, was that a bitch. 
I love *hack* squats. 
I'm gonna have to get back into squats. I just didn't want to put my back through that anymore, when there are Hack Squats and Leg Presses as an alternative. 
I really want to bring up the Vastus Medialis. 
I never do reps fast because i feel the momentum does all the work. It take the focus off the target muscle. 
Thanks


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 24, 2012)

Rip said:


> No. Though, I had an issue with the Pyriformis for a while, up until about a month ago.
> Boy, was that a bitch.
> I love *hack* squats.
> I'm gonna have to get back into squats. I just didn't want to put my back through that anymore, when there are Hack Squats and Leg Presses as an alternative.
> ...



I had the same issue in my glute. They would knot up and my whole lower back would lock up.  It was awful. I would have to foam roll my glutes between sets lol


----------



## Rip (Nov 25, 2012)

My pecs are great, shoulders are great, back is great, traps are great,  arms are great(except for the partial bicep rupture I had about 12 years ago, but you can't notice that much). calfs are great. 
Abs are well defined, hard, and shredded. I never work them anymore and they still look great. 

Quads are the only part that is lagging. 



dk8594 said:


> Screw working those lagging body parts.  Pec and calf implants are looking more realistic each and every day;-)


----------



## Mind2muscle (Nov 25, 2012)

I had chicken legs when I was in my teens.  I started squatting about 5 years ago (28 now) and thats when my legs blew up.  I also have a lower back issue but you NEED proper form in order to squat and avoid back pain.  Check out any powerlifters form and start there.  I read Rippetoe's Starting Strength book and have perfected the squat.  It is an essential exercise.  Good luck in growing some wheels!


----------



## Rip (Nov 26, 2012)

I know. I had to go to Physical Therapy. 
It really sucked. LOL. I was doing 800mg Ibuprofen too.
It finally went away. 

I got it from doing Tbar rows because I didn't stretch my lower body. I was doing back so, most of the time, lower body isn't involved. 



PillarofBalance said:


> I had the same issue in my glute. They would knot up and my whole lower back would lock up.  It was awful. I would have to foam roll my glutes between sets lol


----------



## Rip (Nov 26, 2012)

Thanks.
It's not that I don't know how...it's that now that I'm older, I was trying to avoid putting that kind of stress on my back. 
You can stress the lower back on the leg press by rotating the hips (going back to far and allowing the butt to lift up).
I'll have to try again and see how I feel. 
What rep range did you do?


----------



## NbleSavage (Nov 26, 2012)

To avoid straining your low back as much, perhaps give lunges a try while holding dumbbells. I hurt my back deadlifting a few years ago (I hadn't warmed-up properly) and while rehabbing I did dumbbell lunges and came to enjoy them quite a bit. No spotter required, and the weight stays squarely in the 'power curve' of the center of your body so to speak. Will crush your quads, glutes and hammies. 

Enjoy!

- Savage


----------



## 63Vette (Nov 26, 2012)

I know they look gay but lunges are the shizz.... they will burn the absolute hell out of your quads....  anyone who likes Hack Squats should like Lunges too... I hate 'em, that's how I know I need to do them. 

Much respect,
Vette


----------



## Rip (Nov 26, 2012)

Thanks guys! All appreciated.
I'm getting a lot of great information, inspiration, and motivation to put it all to use and kick ass.


----------

